# 'Self made' fursuit prices? (HELP PLEASE)



## NuclearPaws (Aug 29, 2009)

So, Another problem (Sorry)

is it possible to make partial fursuit for about 30 - 50 GBP (60 - 100$)

Please help...

Thanks,
NuclearPaws


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 29, 2009)

Mine was probably around $60, but that's because I used sort of junky fur. I mean, it's not REALLY crappy. It's just not long.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 29, 2009)

It's possible if you can take advantage of sales, discounts, salvaged material, thrift shop bric-a-brac. That's about how it was for me.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Well mine has cost me around $400 or so Australian Dollars but
i do consider the fur i got to be rather good quality so that always
adds up. Its definately possible to do it for much less but it goes along the rules of you get wat you pay for.
All the best.


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 30, 2009)

I think you'd possibly be leaning more towards Â£50 to Â£80.  Just going off some of the prices I've found around the UK for supplies (as I'm guessing you'll wanna get those from closer to home, since international shipping can be really expensive), you'd be looking at something around Â£10-20 per meter of faux fur, unless you wanna make it with fun fur, another Â£10-20 for the foam (I've only found one place near me, and it's Â£20 for a block of foam, though I'm not sure about other places and different sized pieces of foam).  That already comes to an absolute minimum of around Â£50, if you get uber cheap fur and foam.  Then there are the miscellaneous bits like needles, thread, hot glue, extra materials for paw pads and the like, if you want them, etc.

So yeah... definitely the higher end of your budget, if not a bit more so.  =/


----------



## Glitch (Aug 30, 2009)

Mine cost me about 130-150 USD.  I used high-quality fur (I got four yards of fur in total) and rather expensive foam. 

But if you have the right coupons, that number can be lowered drastically.


----------



## NuclearPaws (Aug 30, 2009)

NoxTigress said:


> I think you'd possibly be leaning more towards Â£50 to Â£80.  Just going off some of the prices I've found around the UK for supplies (as I'm guessing you'll wanna get those from closer to home, since international shipping can be really expensive), you'd be looking at something around Â£10-20 per meter of faux fur, unless you wanna make it with fun fur, another Â£10-20 for the foam (I've only found one place near me, and it's Â£20 for a block of foam, though I'm not sure about other places and different sized pieces of foam).  That already comes to an absolute minimum of around Â£50, if you get uber cheap fur and foam.  Then there are the miscellaneous bits like needles, thread, hot glue, extra materials for paw pads and the like, if you want them, etc.
> 
> So yeah... definitely the higher end of your budget, if not a bit more so.  =/



---

oki... sorry for not giving much detiles =P

I GOT ALL TOOLS! (Hot glue gun (and glue), needles, some crap stuff that might be used etc..)

I need only FAUX FUR and FOAM and thing for tooth...

I want high quality fur.

I know there is faux fur in market (In building in city center)...

Anyways what is 'Fun Fur' ???

---

Thanks,
NuclearPaws

---

P.S. I will be looking for stuff somewhere near me couse i know that its expensive to import stuff.


----------



## Benn (Aug 30, 2009)

Very often, you can cut costs on foam by heading to a local sofa manufacturing plant (if you've got one in town...), and asking for the scrap material.   Sometimes whole big chunks are available.


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

local sofa manufacturing plant? ^^
Not here... closest industry to me is... warehouses [mainly electronics, some clothing] (and lots of them). And that's still past all the suburbs...

Anyways, yes, take advantage of sales... The last one I made I got for about 2/3rds the normal price (the foam was full price, but the fur I got for about 1/2)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 30, 2009)

You could probably make one that cheap. It probably would not look the best due to having to use inferior materials (unless you manage to hit damn good sales). Now wether or not it would hold up well together, that's a different story.


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 31, 2009)

NuclearPaws said:


> ---
> 
> oki... sorry for not giving much detiles =P
> 
> ...



Fair enough.  But I still answered the question anyway, so yeah.  You're probably still looking at Â£50-60 for fur and foam at a minimum, especially since you've now clarified that you are definitely after good quality fur.

Fun fur is generally rather low quality fur that you can get for rather cheap.  Usually the fur is not very thick and you can often see the backing through the fur, the backing stretches sometimes unusably so, it seems (at least some of the stuff that I got a long time ago) to shed more easily than good fur, and it generally no where near as soft and pretty looking as higher quality fur.

It probably won't be as easy to see in pictures as it is in real life but here is an example of fun fur versus higher quality fur.
This tail and ears set was made with fun fur about two years ago.
This tail and ears set was made shortly after using a rather nice higher quality fur.


----------



## NuclearPaws (Aug 31, 2009)

NoxTigress said:


> Fair enough.  But I still answered the question anyway, so yeah.  You're probably still looking at Â£50-60 for fur and foam at a minimum, especially since you've now clarified that you are definitely after good quality fur.
> 
> Fun fur is generally rather low quality fur that you can get for rather cheap.  Usually the fur is not very thick and you can often see the backing through the fur, the backing stretches sometimes unusably so, it seems (at least some of the stuff that I got a long time ago) to shed more easily than good fur, and it generally no where near as soft and pretty looking as higher quality fur.
> 
> ...



well thanks, and yea i'll try to ask parents for pocketmoney earlier =P...

Thanks for photos and yea even through only photos i can see big diffrence... and also thats why i really want high quality fur (Especially that im not lookig forward to having a lot of fursuit just now.)

Thanks for post,
NuclearPaws


----------

